

Latin proverbs - grellas
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Latin_proverbs

======
a-priori
_Quidquid latine dictum sit, altum videtur._

Translation: "Everything said in Latin, seems deep."

~~~
jackfoxy
With the benefit of one semester of college Latin, I understand why I can't
find a good online Latin translation service (for all those little gems you
run into from time to time). The language has one of the smallest
vocabularies, but it's hugely dependent on complex grammar for meaning.

Anyone create a Cleeki accelerator to do lookups on this page?

~~~
compay
Because of its rich case system, Latin has fairly free word order. This makes
it much easier to parse programmatically than, for example, English, which has
to mostly rely on word order and prepositions to indicate subjects and
objects. The lack of machine translation tools for Latin has more to do with
lack of demand than the technical challenge.

~~~
ben1040
>Because of its rich case system, Latin has fairly free word order. This makes
it much easier to parse programmatically

From seeing this, I couldn't help but think of the Perl language filter
Lingua::Romana::Perligata by Damian Conway.

[http://search.cpan.org/~dconway/Lingua-Romana-
Perligata-0.50...](http://search.cpan.org/~dconway/Lingua-Romana-
Perligata-0.50/lib/Lingua/Romana/Perligata.pm)

Word order in statements means nothing and case means everything -- lvalues,
for example, are designated as such by being in the dative case.

It's not terribly useful for writing real code, but it certainly was a great
cerebral exercise just to read the manpage (it's been 15 years since I took
high school Latin and I realized I remembered more of it than I thought!).

~~~
compay
Ha, that's very cool, never saw that before. Thanks for posting.

------
Hates_
The mock latin section at the bottom is amusing:
<http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Latin_proverbs#Mock_Latin>

~~~
Groxx
Excellent section xD I've used _Carpe carpio_ for years, and _used_ to have a
phrase for "squeeze the carp"...

------
davidedicillo
Gutta cavat lapidem Translation: "A drop hollows out the stone"

In Italy we study Latin for 5 years in high school if you go to what we call
Liceo Scientifico (scientific high school), because it's considered a great
mental exercise given it's very logical structure.

------
pohl
What is this then? Romanes eunt domus, "People called Romanes they go the
house"?

~~~
commieneko
...And if it's not done by sunrise, I'll cut your balls off.

------
tptacek
Missing "semper ubi sub ubi". Someone here had to be the first to say it.
Might as well be someone who suffered through 4 years of high school latin.

~~~
barrkel
No it isn't. Search - it's under the Mock Latin section.

------
m_eiman
While we're on the subject, would "Bloggitus, ergo sumus" mean something like
"We blog, therefore we are"? I hope it does, I use it as the subtitle of my
kids' blog: <http://ludvig.eiman.tv/>

~~~
gjm11
"Bloggitus" isn't right; it would be something like "having blogged" or "being
blogged about". Also, that double g is very un-Latin. I'd think something like
"Blogamus" or "Blogimus" depending on how you want the verb to conjugate; the
former feels more natural to me.

If you want something a bit more Cartesian, you could make the verb "blogito"
rather than "blogo", in which case you need "blogitamus" instead of
"blogamus". I'm not convinced it's sufficiently nearer to Descartes to justify
such a barbarous coinage :-).

The rest is fine; "ergo sumus" is indeed the right pluralization of
Descartes's "ergo sum".

~~~
m_eiman
Thanks!

------
faragon
_Excusatio non petita, acusatio manifesta_ (main tool for Columbo)

------
raffi
Certum quod factum. - We believe what we build.

------
joubert
I love the conciseness of Latin.

------
jodrellblank
"Caesar adsum iam forte, Brutus aderat. Caesar sic in omnibus, Brutus sic
inhat"

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog_Latin>

